# O gauge Layout wiring



## solareclipse2

I'm working on a layout with my dad and I want the wiring to be neat, organized, and separated so I can troubleshoot things. 

Here is the track plan. 










Each of the loops of track (Blue, Green, Red) should have their own transformer handle. Each of the yard tracks are insulated so I can turn them on/off with a switch. I want to run as few wires as possible but have them all go back to a central point.

I haven't figured out what accessories or lights to put on yet so basically getting a nice organized track wiring plan in place is a nice start. 

For power I have a ZW, MRC Pure Dual, an LW and a CW 80. I think I would use the ZW for track power, and the rest are there for backup unless you guys can provide me with some options.

Thanks!


----------



## T-Man

Sounds like a good plan. 
In the center you have two switches back to back. Long trains have trouble with this and derail. Try to get one straight in there if possible.


----------



## solareclipse2

What I'm lost on is the best way to physically run the wires. How do I do it so I don't end up with like 10 wires all back at the transformer.


----------



## tjcruiser

A few comments ...

1. You're planning on running the wired underneath the table, right? If so, is wire length really all that critical?

2. Re: the trio of dead-end yard track. You say each of these is toggled on/off with a control switch. If so, don't you want the 4 track switches that lead to these (1R, 3L) to be "hot" with the Red line? I.e., only the straight sections of yard track would toggle on/off ... right?

3. For those, I'd run a pair of transformer leads to a wire bus, and then multiple leads from the bus to toggle control switches (presumably, mounted close to your transformer). Then, from the control switches, run pairs of leads to your individual track sections, as needed.

TJ


----------

